# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vangjel Nikolla - Kontrasti shkëlyes i ngjyrave dhe ndjenja e së bukurës

## mondishall

Mbresë nga ekspozita e piktorit të talentuar shqiptar, Vangjel Nikolla,organizuar ditët e fundit në Selanik 

Edhe pse rastësisht nga interneti mësova për ekspozitën e piktorit të talentuar Vangjel Nikolla, në mbrëmjen e 21 janarit u gjenda dhe unë mes dhjetra të ftuarve dhe vizitorëve, për të shijuar nga afër mrekullitë e pikturave të tij.E di që sot më shumë se analiza, kritika dhe vlerësime realiste për krijimtarinë, i mëshohet më shumë një përgjithësimi lëvdues, duke arritur deri në kulme përcaktimesh, si të jenë prurje e re në artin dhe kulturën shqiptare. Shtypit gjithandej, por edhe faqeve të internetit, lexuesi drejtohet vetem në kahun hiperbolik të arritjeve të autorit, pa as më të voglin mendim kritik për mangësi në krijimtarinë e tij. Nuk e kam fjalën për mendimin dashamirës dhe përshtypjet e kënaqshme të çastit që shpreh një vizitor apo lexues i zakonshëm, por për ato shkrime personash të zanatit në art, që veç aftësisë gjuhësore në përdorim fjalësh dhe frazash të zgjedhura e rrallë të dëgjuara nga lexuesi, nuk sjellin asgjë të re në mendimin e vërtetë kritik për veprën në fjalë.
Duke pranuar mungesën e dijes në të fshehtat e pikturës, sjell në këtë shkrim efektin e çastit, që me sa dëgjova rastësisht, por dhe me sa arrita të bisedoj me të njohur e të panjohur, ka të përbashkët me mua pëlqimin tej atij të zakonshëm. Atë pëlqim, që ta kënaq shpirtin nëpërmjet kontrastit shkëlqyes të ngjyrave, bashkë me kënaqësinë shijuese të pejsazheve përzjerëse të natyrës me jetën dhe veprën krijuese të njeriut. Një realizëm i veçantë sa klasik aq dhe bashkëkohor, përkrah tendencave moderniste, por që ruajnë dhe përcjellin në shikuesi kuptueshmërinë e idesë së temës që trajtojnë. 
Ndalesh para pikturës së Vangjelit dhe ndjen jo vetëm shpirtin e piktorit, por edhe të poetit. Piktura e tij ngjan me një poezi, herë të përfunduar e herë jo, si për t'ja lënë shikuesit vazhdimësinë dhe mbylljen. 
Në mjedisin e volitshëm të një dyqani-pastiçeri, më shumë se ëmbëlsirat dhe pijet e servirura, na ëmbëlsuan dhe dehën ngjyrat e pikturave. Dhe s'ishin bërë as dy orë nga çelja e ekspozitës, kur gati gjysma e pikturave të ekspozuara kishin gjetur pronarin e tyre adhurues. 
Një urim më tepër për suksesin, që me thënë të drejtën në këtë kohë ngurimesh në harxhim evrosh s'ka si mos të të gëzojë dhe entusiazmojë. 
Thjesht dhe pa ceremonira protokollare ishte dhe ardhja e prefektit të Selanikut, z. Panajoti Psomiadhi. Takime duarsh, përshëndetje dhe urime mes tij dhe Vangjelit, por dhe me ne të njohurit e të panjohurit. Përzjerje bisedash shqip e greqisht, që të mbushin më shumë me krenari dhe afinitet miqësie mes dy popujve fqinj.Rreth e qark kurora e pikturave me firmën e piktorit, aureola më e bukur e mbrëmjes, që e ndjenim të gjithë të zbukuronte dhe ngrohte këtë miqësi. Faleminderit Vangjel që kaq bukur na fole dhe bashkove me gjuhën e artit tënd figurativ. 

Nga Edmond Shallvari, botuar në gazetën ALBANIAPRESS në Greqi, dt. 30 janar 2008

----------


## macia_blu

urime Vangjelit per arritjen. Kete arritje e besoj pa piken e dyshimit nepermejt shkrimit te Mondit.... Nje shkrim i besueshem, ndoshta ngaqe mungojne pikerisht ato te panevojshmet hiperbolat e kritikeve te dites, per artin qe bejne analfabetet. 
Te gjithe ata qe kane bere nje fare soj emri, shesin  leksikun e tyre  te hiperboles , per vepra pothuaj banale, duke   dashur te na mashtrojne se jane kryevepra. 
... Kjo ndodh sidomos ne letersi , me letersine . Ose ndoshta, une ndjek vetem "kritiken"  e letersise.
...
Mondi, urime per shkrimin .... 
I loved it!

----------


## Brari

po ca foto me pikturat te na kishe sjelle o Mond..

se keshtu me fjale.. nuk mjafton te shijosh si pikturat si t'embelsirat.. e pasticerise..

shkenca na mundeson te shijojme sot pikturat me tele foto.. po shijen e embelsirave akoma nuk ka arrit ta "tele dergoje" ..lol..
duhet patjater te kullufitet ne goje nje cop embelsire.. 

Ne Athine i kam pare ca piktura shum te bukura dhe piktorit Thoma Malo.. 

Suksese artisteve tone kudo qe jane..

----------


## mondishall

Kur kritika harron kritikën

Mes malleve pa mbarim në kusuret e kësaj jete, nuk dija që do zinte vend dhe një mall i veçantë në llojin e vet. Sado që u mundova ta fusja në të tjera kategorira të jetesës sime, ai prapë se prapë grupohej mes malleve të tjerë të kthyer tashmë në tradicionalë. E keqja është se bashkë me ta, avash-avash po fiton atë të drejtë që vetëm një mall prej malli mund ta ketë. E çuditshme vërtet, por ekzistent dhe aq tendencioz, sa është shtruar si i thonë fjalës, këmbëkryq mu përpara syve, veshëve dhe mendjes sonë, sa s'ka zot nëne ta çvendosë, pa le pastaj ta flakë tutje.
Të ishte në dorën time apo të dikujt tjetër të ngjashëm me mua, s'do zinte kurrë vend në një shkrim e të na harxhonte kot kohën e mangët që kemi, por ç'të bëjmë që pronësia e tij ka marë firmën dhe vulën e një kori të tërë njerëzish të ashtuquajtur kritikë, që veç kësj nofke(se nofkë ka mbetur të quhet tani)të fituar prej kohësh, asgjë tjetër të përbashkët nuk kanë me thelbin e saj.
Mirë unë, ti, ai, ajo, me rolin pa diplomë të lexuesit kemi shijen dhe të drejtën tonë ta mbyllim para përfundimit një libër nga mospëlqimi, apo ta rilexojmë atë nga kënaqësia e dhënë, pa pretenduar se ky qëndrim mohues apo pohues është masë etaloni për vlerat e vërteta të një krijimtarie, po ç'kusur kemi ne dhe krijuesi bashkë, që të rrethohemi mes komentesh pa koment, analizash pa analizë dhe kritikash pa kritikë, të pretenduesve për specialistë në fushën e kritikës? 
Mos më thoni që s'po hy temës së asaj ç'ka dua të them, se po thatë kështu për mua, kushedi ç'duhet të thoni para shkrimeve pa fund të ashtuquajtura kritike, që po na zenë frymën, po na çoroditin mendjen dhe devijojnë shijet e shpirtit për sa e sa krijime të të gjitha niveleve, mediokre, të mesme, më shumë se të mesmë, me vlera e mbi vlera. Pa më thoni, pa u menduar gjatë, se s'ka aq nevojë mendimi, konstatimin tuaj të çastit për kahun e kritikës dhe pastaj shamëni sa të doni për pallavrat e mia. Gjemëni qoftë dhe në qoshkën më të humbur të një gazete, faqe interneti, reviste letrare, një shkrim kritik, po kritik ama, që të të tërheqin të kundërtat e jo të të shtyjë vetëm drejt kahut lëvdues. Nuk mar vesh sinqerisht ku fillon vlera dhe ku mbaron antivlera, ku fillon talenti dhe ku mbaron mediokriteti, ku fillon niveli dhe ku të mbyt nënniveli. Gjithshka fillon me komplekse fjalësh të përzjera, ku shqipja ngushtohet mes të huajave, vetëm e vetëm për të treguar shkallën zotëruese të fjalës elitare, se sa për të argumentuar mendimin kritik për krijimtarinë në fjalë.
Më ka marë malli pra për krtikën e vërtetë, që të më shtrojë në sofrën e krijimtarisë gatimin e vërtetë me të gjitha vlerat e ushqimit shpirtëror e mendor. Sepse me thënë të drejtën nuk di ç'po shijoj, sidomos fill pas mbarimit të leximit të një krijimi dhe gatimit alla kritik pas tij.
I kënaqur apo jo nga ai lexim, duhet të ngop mungesën e njohurive të mëtejshme me turlira analizash, që daç besoni daç më merni për të eksagjeruar, m'i kanë vënë në të njëjtin piedestal vlerash pothuajse gjithë krijimet e botuara. Shembujt janë aq të shumtë, sa humbasin konceptin e vetë shembullit. S'ka pse t'ju drejtoj pra në asnjë shembull, sepse s'kam nga ta veçoj dot. Kudo keni për të gjetur shembullin e shembullit, mjafton të shfletoni aty ku dikush paraqet krtikën e antikritikës së tij për një libër të botuar.
Fillon me konstatimin e "zërit të veçantë" në letërsinë shqiptare, që vazhdon këtë apo atë traditë stilesh, figurash etj., të krijuesve të mëdhenj të vjetër e të kohës, vazhdon pastaj me të renë që sjell në krijimtari, duke e veçuar si një nga përfaqësuesit më dinjitozë të brezit të vet dhe mbaron  me stër analiza vargjesh për mesazhin, kuptimësinë, domethënien e tyre sipas autorit-kritik e jo vetë asaj ç'ka dashur të mesazhojë autori-krijues. 
Fillon kjo paçavure reklamuese që pa u tharë mirë boja e shtypshkronjës, kryesisht për krijuesit me emër, po edhe për ata që kanë mundësinë burimore të fitimit të ardhshëm financiar, nëpërmjet nxitjes dhe hiperbolizimit të të rejave historike e konceptuale për ngjarje e figura të njohura të historisë. Pak rëndësi ka e vërteta e vlerës letrare dhe historike, para të vërtetës së fitimit të nesërm sa financiar aq dhe konjuktural në politikë, histori, pushtet. Mjafton të lexoni vetëm prapathënien në librin e Blushit, "Të jetosh në ishull" dhe s'ka nevojë për më tej, se s'dihet deri ku arrihet pastaj. 
Ajo që mua më çudit si lexues i thjeshtë, po edhe si krijues akoma më i thjeshtë, është heshtja e dyanshme pas bujës dhe reklamës së njëanshme. Të mëdhenjve të penës shqiptare do t'ju bëja pyetjen: A jeni dakort me tullumbacet që ngrenë menjëherë lart librin tuaj, pa rënë akoma në dorën e lexuesit të parë shqiptar e të huaj? A pranoni që këto tullumbace të shkruajnë gërmat e fjalës, "KRYEVEPËR", para pagëzimit si e tillë nga lexuesit dhe kritiku më i pagabueshëm me emrin, KOHË?
Gjithë të tjerëve të fushës së krijimtarisë, që mund të kenë sigurisht dhe premisat e suksesit të çastit apo të ardhshëm, ju bëj pyetjen: A jeni dakort që menjëherë pas librit tuaj të parë, të dytë, apo më shumë, që o s'ka zënë akoma vend rafteve të librarive, o fshihet diku mes tyre, të dalë dikush i njohur, apo gjysmë i njohur dhe të lëshojë tullumbacet me gërmat e lëvdatave dhe euforisë?
Gjithë atyre që guxojnë, apo më mirë të them, nxitojnë, për të thurrur komente dhe analiza librash, ju bëj pyetjen: A jeni dhe vetë dakort me ato ç'ka shkruani? A besoni në njohja e magjisë së fjalës dhe nëse besoni, pse e masakroni dhe talleni me të? 
Nuk më vjen keq për "vetvrasjen" tuaj, pasi ky mund të jetë lloji i ri i zanatit të vjetër sa vetë njerëzimi, hipokrizisë, por më vjen keq për veten time, për miqtë e mi, për të njohurit e mi, për shumë e shumë të tjerë të panjohur, që heshtim e vazhdojmë të heshtim, rrezikojmë dhe vazhdojmë të rrezikojmë individualitetin tonë, personalitetin tonë krijues, nëpërmjet një procesi metamorfoze dyzimi të vetvetes. 
I ndodhur sot mes mallesh të shumtë, s'di as vetë si m'u bë pjesë dhe ky mall i çuditshëm, malli për kritikën. Eeeh!!

Edmond Shallvari

----------


## mondishall

Edmond Shallvari


Arti krijues i Zotit dhe njeriu krijues i artit

E para është absolute në përkryershmërinë e harmonisë së saj, që dhe vetë Zotin e ka bërë mos ju besojë syve kur e ka parë. Qysh atë çast përfundimi, çdo tentim i mëtejshëm për ta rikrijuar diku tjetër në univers, s’ka bërë gjë tjetër veçse e ka bindur në pamundësinë përsëritëse. Kapriçioz në këmbënguljen e tij, për herë të parë ka provuar atë ç’ka provon qënia njerëzore me krijimet e saj, kënaqësinë e suksesit dhe dëshpërimin e disfatës. Shpejt a vonë, arriti të bindej që kryevepra e përsëritur s’mund të jetë kursesi kryevepër, si kurse paarritshmëria e saj më tej, është vetë shkalla më e lartë e përsosmërisë. Pra Ai kishte arritur jo thjesht realizimin e një kryevepre, por të një përsosmërie, që i  mbetej shpirtit krijues të njeriut ta bëjë kryevepër në art. 
Njeriu, sado i talentuar qoftë, mund të tentojë përsosmërinë, por kursesi ta arrijë atë. Ndërsa përsosmëria është arti krijues i Zotit, kryevepra është arti krijues i njeriut të talentuar.
Nuk besoj se shkaktoj mërzitje apo padurim tek lexuesi, me llojin e hyrjes më lart. Mos u trembni aspak, pasi fill pas hyrjes, në vend të ligjëratave teorizuese të kthyera në modë sot në shumë shkrime të ashtuquajtura kritike, mua s’më mbetet gjë tjetër veçse të bëj rolin e një ciceroni fjalëpak, që me siguri do pushohej në vend nga puna për moskryerjen e detyrës së ngarkuar. Ja që unë në rastin në fjalë, preferoj këtë pësim, se sa të ndjerit i mangët në shpjegimet e mia. A s’do preferonit dhe ju të dashur lexues, heshtjen e fjalës, para një bukurie natyre?
E njëjta gjë a nuk ndodh, kur kjo bukuri merr tjetër formë bukurie, nga peneli i piktorit? 
Po mjaftohem atëhere me pak, aq sa duhet për një vizitor të dijë për krijuesin e artit. Të dijë pra, që ç’ka i shijon shpirti nga përcjellja shikuese e syve, është produkt gati magjik i penelit të piktorit Vangjel Nikolla. 
Thashë magjik? Mos vallë po bie dhe unë në gafën që s’e honeps dot të shkrimeve super lavdëruese, që kthejnë shpesh me një të rënë të lapsit vepra në kryevepra? Larg qofsha nga kjo gjë! 
Them magji, sepse shumë piktura të Vangjelit, sjellin si me magji pejsazhin e largët të vendlindjes, këtu më mërgim. Jo vetëm unë, po sa të tjerë bashkë me mua, hymë si ndër përralla, mes ngjyrave dehëse të pranverës dhe romantike e melankolike të vjeshtës. Dhe jo vetëm kaq…
 Pa shkëputuni më mirë nga mua dhe vazhdoni vetë udhëtimin në një pjesë të krijimtarisë së Vangjelit, që me kënaqësi pranoi t’i ekspozojë  për lexuesin dhe shikuesin shqiptar në Greqi. 
Dhe nuk e teproj tani kur them: Lum kush ka fatin t’i shikojë në origjinal, e për më tepër ta ketë në shtëpi një copëzë të artit krijues të Zotit, nga  njeriu krijues i artit, me firmën modeste të Vangjel Nikollës

----------


## mondishall

Ne pamundesi, te dashur miq, per te hedhur ketu disa nga pikturat e Vangjelit, po jap adresen time ne blog ku mund te shikoni disa prej tyre. 
Sqaroj se shkrimi i mesiperm u botua sot ne gazeta me e madhe ne gjuhen shqipe ne Greqi, ALBANIAPRESS, bashke me dy piktura te Vangjelit, qe vazhdon suksesshem te pelqehet nga artdashesit shqiptare dhe greke. 

http://mondsha.blogspot.com/

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ne pamundesi, te dashur miq, per te hedhur ketu disa nga pikturat e Vangjelit, po jap adresen time ne blog ku mund te shikoni disa prej tyre. 
> Sqaroj se shkrimi i mesiperm u botua sot ne gazeta me e madhe ne gjuhen shqipe ne Greqi, ALBANIAPRESS, bashke me dy piktura te Vangjelit, qe vazhdon suksesshem te pelqehet nga artdashesit shqiptare dhe greke. 
> 
> http://mondsha.blogspot.com/


Edmond! Sa arritje e bukur ne  nje shtet te veshtire!Ne qe jemi fqinj me kete shtet ku jeni akomoduar dhe Ju,e dime shume mire se sa veshtire eshte te shpalose i gjori njeri  te gjithe talemtet qe meshiron ne qenjen e Tij. Ndoshta u apo na prezantuan keq ne si komb,por i miri nuk humbet kurre edhe sikur ta zhytin ne det...Ju uroj per kete arritje  dhe kam besim tek populli im ,i vojtur,por qe edhe Prefektet e te tjere qyteteve,me talente te ndryshem te sjellin ne sallat e shqiptareve per cfaredo lloj ekspozimi ,shkrimi ,apo aktiviteti.Ju pafshim se shpejti ne  gazetat shqipe e pse jo dhe ne ato Greke.

                                     SUKSESE.

----------


## mondishall

Te falenderoj Pranvera per mesazhin tend. Edhe ne rrethanat me ngushtuese per jeten tone ketu, ne megjithate jetojme dhe veprojme. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por njerez si Vangjeli qe flasin nepermjet penelit te tyre, kane celur ekspozita te suksesshme ketu ne Selanik dhe njekohesisht jane detyruar te ribejne pikturat e tyre nga kerkesat e vizitoreve qe i kane blere.
Ne te tjeret qe merremi me shkrime te ndryshme ne poezi e proze, jo vetem kemi arritur botime librash dhe promovime te tyre ketu, por kontribuojme vazhdimisht ne shtypin shqiptar qe del ne Greqi, sidomos ne gazetata me te njohura, ALBANIAPRESS, Gazeta e Athines, Tribuna. Edhe pse kjo dihet ne Shqiperi, askush nuk ka marre mundimin me te vogel lidhes dhe paraqites ne shtypin dhe median shqiptare, te gjithshkaje te kulturuar qe bejme ne ketej ne emigrim. 
Te pershendes mike dhe uroj gjithe te mirat. Mondi

----------


## pranvera bica

> Te falenderoj Pranvera per mesazhin tend. Edhe ne rrethanat me ngushtuese per jeten tone ketu, ne megjithate jetojme dhe veprojme. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por njerez si Vangjeli qe flasin nepermjet penelit te tyre, kane celur ekspozita te suksesshme ketu ne Selanik dhe njekohesisht jane detyruar te ribejne pikturat e tyre nga kerkesat e vizitoreve qe i kane blere.
> Ne te tjeret qe merremi me shkrime te ndryshme ne poezi e proze, jo vetem kemi arritur botime librash dhe promovime te tyre ketu, por kontribuojme vazhdimisht ne shtypin shqiptar qe del ne Greqi, sidomos ne gazetata me te njohura, ALBANIAPRESS, Gazeta e Athines, Tribuna. Edhe pse kjo dihet ne Shqiperi, askush nuk ka marre mundimin me te vogel lidhes dhe paraqites ne shtypin dhe median shqiptare, te gjithshkaje te kulturuar qe bejme ne ketej ne emigrim. 
> Te pershendes mike dhe uroj gjithe te mirat. Mondi


Mondi! Nuk e ka njeri mendjen ne Shqiperi qe te evidentoje raste te tilla qe u ndodhin emigranteve kudo qe jane.Sadisfaksioni i tyre eshte "politika" dhe n.q.se dalin ndonjhere andej e kane mendjen te mbledhin vota sa me shume per karrike  pa e menduar se gjithe ato komunitete shqiptaresh qe jetojne andej duhet te jene te kompletuar me te gjitha aktivitetet qe i perkasin nje kombi apo nje pjese te tij ,kudo ku ata jetojne e levrojne talentet e tyre.Ju mund te me dergoni mua dicka ose kur vini ketu dhe une do botoj per ju tek gazeta lokale "Korca" ku te evidentohet talenti juaj,i Vangjelit pikturat e te cilit duke i pare tek fleta juaj me kenaqen sidomos portretet e femijeve.

                                                                  Pershendetje.

----------


## loni-loni

bashke me ambelsinat shiten keto pikturat?

    keq me vjen me t,than o MONDI , por keto jone kopje shume te dobta pa kurrfare kulture estetike

    Shqipnia e shkrete osht 100 vjet mrapa botes per nga edukata estetike, nuk osht rastesi qe jevgjit jone biznesmenet ma te sukseshem tregetise mallit shtepiak

----------


## mondishall

> bashke me ambelsinat shiten keto pikturat?
> 
>     keq me vjen me t,than o MONDI , por keto jone kopje shume te dobta pa kurrfare kulture estetike
> 
>     Shqipnia e shkrete osht 100 vjet mrapa botes per nga edukata estetike, nuk osht rastesi qe jevgjit jone biznesmenet ma te sukseshem tregetise mallit shtepiak


Nuk ka pse te te vije keq te shprehesh mendimin tend per artin, i cdo niveli apo jashte niveli qofte. Ajo qe duhet t'i vije keq cdo njeriu, pra dhe mua, eshte me shume se mendimi i kundert, shkalla njohese, shijet estetike te krijuara dhe te brendshme qe ka dhe se sa eshte ne gjendje te mbroje mendimin e vet. Po te vesh re mes shkrimeve te mia, ne asnje rrjesht nuk marr pozen e kritikut te artit, por thjesht shpreh ndjesine time te pare nga kontakti shqisor me pikturen. Dhe jo per te vertetuar kete ndjesi timen, permend dhe dhjetra apo qindra shikues te tjere, mes te cileve dhe njohes te piktures, qe tejkalojne cuditersisht konstatimin tim. 
Nuk kuptoj pse i meshon prapambetjes se Shqiperise(qe dhe brenda saj kane ndritur talente), kur piktori ne fjale gjysmen e jetes se tij e ka jashte dhe ku vec asaj cka ne shpirt si artist e cka mesuar ne Universitetin ne Tirane, ka mesuar shume me shume mes talenteve te njohur greke, jo vetem brenda Greqise, por edhe jashte. 
Pra i nderuar kritik pa kritike, bujrum ne argumentin kritik, qe deshmon seriozitetin e nje komenti. Te pakten te kemi c'te mesojme gjithe ne te tjeret, nga kompetenca e njerezve me shije te avancuara estetike. 
Miqesisht, Mondi

----------


## mondishall

Vura kete cast me shume piktura te Vangjelit, per te mundesuar shikimin e tyre nga forumistet, ne adresen me poshte;

http://mondsha.blogspot.com/

Kalofshi caste te kendshme.

----------


## Fiori

Piktura e atij plakut me pelqeu shume! Do te lutesha ta sillje ne forum me permasa pak me te medha. Di gje ne eshte per shitje?

Me kete teme e ke rrifreskuar forumin e artit :)

----------


## mondishall

Pa u zgjatur vetë, po paraqes këtu diçka interesante nga faqja në facebook e piktorit Vangjel Nikolla.

----------


## mondishall

Ali Pashë Tepelena

Ali Pashe Tepelena. 61 x 48 avgotempera
Riprodhim identik nga Vangjel Nikolla, sipas portretit te pikturuar nga S.VENTURAS

----------


## mondishall

Vangjel Nikolla shpjegon në facebook për pikturën më lart:

Ne kete portret Ali Pashai ka pozuar me diamantin varur ne gjoks per te cilin ben fjale studiuesi anglez T.S.Hughes, qe e vizitoi ne Janine ne shkurt 1814. Midis te tjerave Hughes shkruan:" Veshja e Vezirit dukej madheshtore, vec aspak demostruese. Madheshtia e tij shkelqente me shume ne brillantet qe mbulonin pothuajse gjithe dhomat e tij. I pelqente me shume te grumbullonte ne kete menyre pasurine e tij, besonte se e ruanin dhe i sillnin fat. Ne vitin 1813 kishte blere gjashte margaritare, qe thuhet nga me te medhenjte ne Europe dhe me pas nga ish Mbreti i Suedise nje diamant 13.000 lira, te cilin bashke me margaritaret i dha dhe i bene nje kozmime ne forme patkoi qe ai e vetequante " dekoraten e tij"".Eshte e njohur se Ali Pashai pozoi tek piktori Spiridhon Venturas per nje portret ne Preveze 1818. Dihet gjithashtu se nje vit me vone pasi kishte dorezuar portretin, nuk kishte marre akoma shperblimin e tij, te cilin e kerkoi ne menyre ligjore dhe e morri pas shume mundimeve.
---------------------------------------
Në fotografi Vangjeli.

----------


## mondishall

Vangjel Nikolla vazhdon më tej shpjegimin në facebook:

E pikturova me emocion, perkushtim dhe perpikmeri te madhe kete portret. Porosi e nje museumi privat ne Athine, qe bashke me fotot e portretit me derguan dhe shume te dhena historike. Eshte gjetur dokumentacioni i procesit gjyqesor, i cili zgjati disa kohe dhe me ne fund piktori u pagua nga konsulli i Pashait ne Preveze Marino Lazari. Thuhet se ky kishte dhene porosine, kjo te ve vertet ne mendime: ka pozuar vertet Pashai para piktorit? Une mendoj se po, ka detaje ne fytyre qe kapen vetem atehere kur modeli-a pozon.
Do interesohem per saktesine e pozimit.
Do doja qe ky portret te behej i njohur ne Shqiperi.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Edmond Shallvari në facebook: Vertet e dhene interesante, qe gersheton artin me historine dhe per te cilen duhen bere hulumtime serioze. Jo vetem duhet bere e njohur ne Shqiperi, por te levize nga vendi studjuesit per te pasuruar nje histori, nje protagonist te saj dhe vleresuar njekohesisht nje artist kaq te talentuar e pasionuar, shtoj nga njohja ime dhe kaq modest, Vangjel Nikollan.

----------


## mondishall

Dy piktura te Vangjelit me dimrin korcar ne vitin 1987

----------


## mondishall

Nje perpjekje per efekt madhesie te piktures.

----------


## mondishall

Meqe ja arrita qellimit po vendos dhe tjetren ketu.

----------

